# Just announced...........



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

not sure if this is the best forum, but 


Boaters World just announced they will be closing the doors in 90 days, so everything in the warehouse has been moved to the stores and they are liquidating everything. It is all going, all of it, and there Outer Banks Outfitters line is ! dollar for a 1/4lb spool. I bought 10 today.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, the one here is going to. get your stuff while ya can. They have some pretty good deals which I am surprised to say.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be swinging through the one in Waldorf today. Score!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW! Going to STOCK UP today!


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Just Announced*

Visited our store today and they were stacked with cases of equipment they had just received. They were just starting their mark down process. Fishing gear is just at the 10 percent level. Will take awhile before it gets down to my wallet. They had not reduced the fishing line as of 3:00pm. They must close in 90 days or sooner of they dispose of their stock. Imagine West Marine will be next. The economy is really taking a toll of businesses.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just called the one in Pineville NC. Heck, I didn't even know I had one that close. The guy confirmed that they were going out if business and that the fishing gear was 10-30% off. I will defiantly get by this weekend. Thanks OF28 for the heads up.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Stopped by the one in Raleigh on Friday and they were only at 10% as well. I will try and keep an eye on when it starts to realy get down there.


----------

